# converting mp4 to .mov?



## kapow

Hi,
With your help I managed to get my ifo, vob and bups to mp4. Now I need to figure out how to make my mp4 a mov so I can put it in imovie to edit it.
Any ideas? any link to a free mp4 converter for mac would be appreciated. everything I find is for pc.

Thanks you


----------



## Joefireline

Hi there,
try this: http://media-convert.com/
does it online, so should work on any OS.


----------



## sinclair_tm

what version of imovie do you have? i have version 5, and it'll import mp4 files just fine. basically if quicktime player can play it without any extensions added, then imovie will import it.


----------



## kapow

I have imovie 3 and it won't do it for me. I am so annoyed that ilife is an extra. I keep paying to upgrade my os and every time I lose another ilife feature. I am going to just suck it up and buy ilife 7 when it comes out.

I finally got this little snippit of video into imovie using mpeg streamclip to get my mp4 to a .mov. the file size boomed from 43mbs to 442mbs which took forever to import to imovie. I swear, this is worse than dealing with the government. I must have tried a million different things. 
Anyway, thanks and I appreciate your input.


----------

